# Sticky  Glossary of APBT terminology



## Firehazard

ANYONE who notices a typo or has reference of something diferent fill free to add your change and cents.....


Glossary of Dogmen terms.. 
Gamedogs Glossary of terms:

Ace - A pit dog of exceptional ability and skill, with more wins than a grand champion, over the best 

ADBA - American Dog Breeders Association; The American Pit Bull Terrier Registry since 1909. The largest registry of American Pit Bull Terriers

Adenovirus - An infection causing respiratory disease which in severe cases may include pneumonia and broncopneumonia

Afterbirth - The placenta and involved membranes expelled from the uterus after delivery

Alaunt - A large Irish fighting dog, now extinct in a pure form. Part of the American Pit Bull 
Terriers heritage

American Pit Bull Terrier - The American game bred fighting dog, bred from the original Bulldog and diverging original Bulldog variations, used for baiting, fighting, and hunting in England, Ireland, Scotland and Spain, and for similar purposes since ancient times. The American Pit Bull Terrier being the most effective fighting dog ever developed. The most versatile and obedient canine in the history of man and dogs. The greatest aspect is that of GAME which separate and distinct this breed of dog. Dogmen still refer to these dogs as "bulldogs".

American Staffordshire Terrier - A separate show portion of the American Pit Bull Terrier, known as the AKC registered Staffordshire Terrier beginning 1936.(Larger in frame than APBT's also having a black nose and dark brown eyes,. AKC stadard) American was later affixed to distinguish the difference between the Staffordshire Bull Terrier>(ORIGINAL PIT BULLDOG) . The American Staffordshire Terrier has been bred along off original lines of the American Pit Bull Terrier for purposes similar to all show breeds. They have obtained outstanding show conformation. The AKC show dogs came off of and need to be bred back to being infused from the American Pit Bull Terriers, Am Staffs can be reg as APBT by single registrations and some American Pit Bull Terriers are being bred similar to show breeds.

Analgesia - The loss of ability to feel pain with the loss of the power to move a part of the body or consciousness

Anal Gland - A gland located 2 inches inside the rectum on males and females for alimentary canal elimination. Draining frequently improves coat, health, and guards against infections

Anesthetic - Producing insensibility to pain or sensation

Anestrous - When a female does not come into heat or breeding season

APBA - American Pit Bull Association

APBT - American Pit Bull Terrier 

Applehead - A round topskull, a domed skull

Artificial Insemination - To artificially introduce semen into a females genitalia without copulation

AST - American Staffordshire Terrier

Badger Baiting - The old English sport of baiting/hunting badgers with dogs

Bear Baiting - The old English sport of baiting or attacking bears with dogs

Beauty Spot - Usually roundish colored hair on a blaze of another color

Beefy - Over-development particularly of the hindquarters

Bitch - The female dog

Black - The darkest color, sometimes appearing with lighter hue or tint

Black Country - A place near Birmingham, England where pit fighting was big at the turn of last century. They bred only for gameness by process of elimination, culling

Black Nose - The common black leather colored nose exhibited on American Pit Bull Terriers of all coat colors

Bladebone - The scapula or shoulder bone

Blaze - A white mark or stripe on the face or head, usually between the eyes

Blocky - A square head

Blood Vessel - A tube for the circulation of blood

Blood Stopper - A powder for the checking and stopping of minor bleeding

Bloom - Dogs in top condition are in full bloom; glossiness of coat

Blue Paul - A grizzle colored Scottish fighting dog of the middle 1800's originally known as a Blue Poll, now extinct in a pure form. Part of the American Pit Bull Terriers heritage. Often of other colors

Boar Baiting - The sport of baiting or attacking boars with dogs 

Bossy - Over-development of the shoulders

Breaking Stick - A round or wedge shaped stick used for the parting of fighting dogs; parting stick

Breech - To deliver offspring hips first

Brindle - A mixture of dark streaks with lighter colors such as brown, buckskin, red, and yellow; brindled

Brisket - The part of the body between the chest and neck, the front part of the chest

Broken Color - A color broken by white or another color

Brood Bitch - A female used for breeding; matron

Brucellosis - A highly contagious and infectious disease associated with abortion in bitches in the last quarter of gestation, sterility, and stillbirths. A testicle trouble in male dogs. It can be diagnosed through blood tests. Infected dogs should be isolated

Buckskin - A light bay color; a pale fawn or wheaten

Bull Baiting - The sport of baiting or attacking bulls with dogs

Bull Club - A cudgel once used to beat a bull until it expired

Bulldog - The original Bulldog, an old time dog of strong muscular build, used in the sport of baiting bulls, remarkabe for its courage; a nickname for the American Pit Bull Terrier; The brachycephalic type show dog with physical setbacks that descended from the original Bulldog

Bull Fight - The sport of baiting a bull in public view

Bull Running - The old English sport of chasing bulls with men, women, and Bulldogs

Bull Snap - A strong device for attaching a pit dog to a chain

Bull Terrier - A show dog of three varieties, once used in rat pits, of Bulldog and Terriers; the offspring of a Bulldog and Terrier

Burr - The inside part of the ear visible to the eye

Butterfly Nose - A parti-pigment colored nose

Button Ear - The edge of the ear which folds to cover the opening of the ear by doubling upon itself

Canine - K-9; Animals of the family Canidae, which include fox, jackal, wolf and dog; a large conical shaped tooth

Canines - The four large conical shaped teeth in the front of the mouth between the first bicuspids and the incisors

Castrate - The surgical removal of the testicles on a male dog

Catch Dog - A dog used for catching large wild game

Catch Weight - A heavyweight dog

Cat Foot - Round, tight, high arched feet with well developed knuckles resembling a cats; opposite of a splay-foot

Catmill - A T-shaped pole cemented in the ground with a swivel device allowing it to turn in a circle, with a harnessed dog on one end of the crossbar and caged bait such as a cat or **** on the other end, used for conditioning and shaping; horse-mill

Chain Weight - The weight of a dog right off a chain or directly from its natural housing

Champion - CH.; recognized on paper as winning a specified amount of contract matches

Character - The general appearance or expression that is typical of the breed or dog; trait

Cheeky - Fat, protruding or thick cheeks

Chest - The part of the chest which extends between the forelegs from the brisket to the belly, not the brisket

Chops - Jowls or pendulous lips; flews

Chromosomes - Any of the bodies in the nucleus of a cell that contain chromatin and genes that carry heredity before cell division takes place; they occur in pairs, one derived from the mother, the other from the father

Cloddy - Thick set; plodding

Cobby - Short-bodied; compact; well ribbed

Coccidiosis - An intestinal of parasitic nature and origin

Collar - Usually a white marking, resembling a collar around the neck; a band or chain worn around the neck

Colloids - Plasma protein albumin and synthetic complex carbohydrate solutions. A one to one blood loss replacement, to expand blood volume and pull tissue into the blood stream

Colostrum - A secretion of the mammary gland of the bitch following birth that acts as a purgative for the young and contains antibodies

Conditioner - A person who conditions and shapes a pit dog for a pit contest

Corky - Active and alert; lively and spirited

Couplet - A device for a brace of dogs

Couplings - The body between the withers and the hip bones, being long or short coupling

Courtesy Scratch - To face the dogs in the pit and release the loser to see if he will attempt to cross the pit and fight, thereby testing gameness

Cow Hocked - When the hocks turn inward or toward each other like a cows

Crest - The arched portion of the back of the neck

Cropping - To trim the ear leather and cause ears to stand erect

Crown - The topskull; the highest part of the head

Cryptorchid - A male dog with neither testicle visible

Cull - The process of eliminating undesirable characteristics

Culotte - The long hair on the back of the thighs

Cur - Any dog which curs out, or any breed of dog except a game pit dog; an inferior dog

Cur out - To quit from a lack of gameness

Cushion - Fullness of upper lips

Cutter - A term for the canine teeth taken from many years of use with gamecocks. Neither dogs or gamecocks have a cutting action. After the permanent canines cut through the gums, they are frequently examined for bite and condition

Cystitis - A disease of the urinary tract which is characterized by infection and inflammation in the bladder

Dead Game - Lifelessness from a courageous, dexterous, obstinate, spontaneous mode of action

Dee Ring - A device attached to a collar for attaching a bull snap

Defacate - To pass stool

Dehydration - An excess fluid loss of minerals known as electrolytes. Fluid therapy is needed

Demodectic Mange - Red Mange; Demodex; a hereditary skin condition caused by a parasitic mite living in hair follicles, causing patches of hair loss

Dermatitis - Inflammation of the skin

Dew Claws - The claw on the inside of the legs just above and behind the foot; meat claw

Dewlap - The loose, pendulous skin under the throat

Diet - A selected assortment of foods designed for a specific purpose 

Distemper - A high mortality viral disease, highly contagious, which spreads through secretions of nose, eyes, or direct oral contact, similar to the germ that causes measles in people

Dog Pit - An area of specific dimensions for the betting, holding, testing, and viewing of fighting dogs

Dog Skin - Leather made from the hide of a dog

Dog Trot - A gentle trot

Dogue De Bordeaux - A purebred of Bulldog and Mastiff resembling the character of the original Bullmastiff; a Bordeaux Mastiff

Drag Fight - During a contest when dogs spend long intervals out of hold

Drain - A means of providing a discharge of fluids from a wound

Drop Ears - Ears that lay flat and hang down past the leather of the button ear, known as miscarried ears; opposite of fly ears

Dudley Nose - A flesh colored pigmentation of the nose

Ear Mange - Otodectic Mange; ear mites suck lymph fluids through the walls of the ear canal causing infection. A brownish smelly ooze is present deep down in the canal

EBA - Endangered Breed Association; an organization of the American Dog Breeders Association for the support of American Pit Bull Terriers and other breeds being discriminated against

Eczema - An inflammatory skin disease caused by sensitivity

Edema - Tissue swelling due to escape of watery fluid from the blood vessels

Elbow - The joint between the forearm and the upper arm

Elbows Out - Turning out or away from the body, not held close to the sides

Epinephrine - A product of the adrenal gland capable of raising blood pressure

Ewe Neck - Curvature of the top of the neck

False Pregnancy - All the signs of a real pregnancy

Fancy - A fancied, not ordinary coat color characterized by variety

Fanged - When a fang has penetrated a dogs own lip and is stuck there

Fangs - The four large teeth in the front of the mouth known as canines

Farmed Out - The placing and agreements of a dog at a different location or yard

Fawn - A dark buckskin; extremely pale yellowish-brown; isabella; wheaten; originally known in Europe as fallow

Feces - Material passed by the rectum

Femur - The large heavy bone of the thigh

Fiddle Front - Forelegs out at elbows, pasterns close, feet turned out

Flank - The side of the body between the last rib and the hip

Flare - A blaze that widens

Flat Sided - Ribs not properly rounded as they meet the breast bone

Flea - A common parasite found on the skin that lives by feeding on blood, causing itching and scratching

Flirt Pole - A long lighter weight pole used to exercise, condition, and shape a dog by attaching hydes, knots, overalls, tire tubes, etc. to a rope and manually operating horizontally in a circular motion, up and down; a manually operated cable or rope running along a 90 degree post or 45 degree angled post with attached hydes, knots, overalls, tire tubes, etc. hanging from the end and pulled up and down from the opposite end

Flying Ginny - A catmill; horsemill

Forearm - The bone of the foreleg between the elbow and pastern

Foreface - muzzle

Fracture - A break in a bone

Front - The forepart of the body as viewed from the front

Frostbite - Dead tissue as a result of extreme cold

Furrow - An indentation or median line down the center of the skull to the top skull


----------



## Firehazard

Game - Courageous, dexterous, obstinate, spontaneous; bravery and heroism from a noble and self sacrificing devotion; a contest lasting until a result is obtained

Gamedog - A proven game, deep game or dead game fighting dog

Gameness - A very hard to obtain, courageous, dexterous, obstinate, spontaneous grade of game. Once obtained it is very hard to hold onto. Once lost it is impossible to obtain again, except through sheer luck occasionally or many years of breeding, conditioning, and culling

Gamester - A person who makes a business of gambling

Game Test - To test the degree of gameness by consecutively rolling and scratching a dog after tiring, to a fresh dog

Gastro-enteritis - Inflammation of the stomach and intestines

GDR - Game Dog Breeders Registry

Gene - A determiner in a chromosome having an important part in the transmission and development of inherited characteristics

Genetics - The mechanisms of heredity, sex determination, variation and the transmission of inherited characteristics among similar or related organisms

Genotype - An individuals hereditary makeup as distinguished from the actualization of the genes

Gestation Period - The duration of normel pregnancy in the dog, about 63 days

Gland - An organ composed of secreting cells

Gonad - A reproductive organ; an ovary or testicle

Goose Rump - Too steep or sloping a croup

Grand Champion - GR. CH.; recognized on paper as winning a specified amount of contract matchs, more than a champion

Grinder Bite - When the dentation and jaws meet exact; level bite; pincer bite

Grizzle - A bluish-gray color; iron-gray

Handle - To manage a pit dog in a pit contest; the tail, looks similar to a pump handle and has a hand grip after the root, in line with the croup. Once held to start and stop a contest

Handler - A person who manages a pit dog in a pit contest

Hangers - The large teeth known as canines

Hard Mouthed - A dog that bites hard leaving marks on the opponent

Hard Pad - A virus that attacks the skin of feet and nose. A form of distemper

Hare Foot - A narrow foot

Harness - A means for working a dog that usually attaches around the brisket, chest and neck areas

Heartworm - Adult worms live in the right side of the heart, heart valves, lungs, arteries, and veins. Death can occur. It can be diagnosed through a blood test. Prevention is recommended

Heatstroke - Dazed condition, rapid breathing, temperature, vomiting, and collapse caused by exposure to excessive heat

Height - Vertical measurement from the shoulders or withers to the ground

Hemorrhage - Profuse escape of blood from a blood vessel; bleeding

Hepatitis - A sometimes fatal viral disease characterized by hepatic and generalized endotheliall lesions

Heredity - The transmission of characteristics of the progenitor

Hooked Up - An agreement or contract for dogs to match into each other 

Hookworm - A small thin worm that fastens to the wall of the small intestines and draws blood from the intestinal wall

Hock - The tarsus bones or lower joint of the third leg; heel

Honest Bulldog - A game American Pit Bull Terrier 

Hot Spots - Quarter shaped spots of infection on a dogs skin characterized by a crusty or raw appearance

Hucklebones - The top of the hip bones

Humerus - The bone of the upper arm

Hypovolemia - A severe loss of body fluid, body fluids must be replaced immediately

Inbreeding - The mating of closely related animals

Incisors - The teeth between the canines in the front of the mouth used for dividing and separating

Intravenous - Injection into a vein or veins

Intravenous Fluid - A solution for treating dehydration, injury, shock, etc., such as saline or lactated ringers

Jackchain - An endless chain formed like a figure 8 for moving logs, furnished with projecting dogs

Judge - An experienced person appointed to decide or pass judgement at a pit contest. He must understand the pit rules agreed upon

Keep - The housing, method, and place of managing and conditioning a dog, and the dog

Kennel - A dog house or shelter; a place where dogs are bred

Kennel Cough - A highly contagious disease causing a harsh spastic cough that spreads quickly

Kink Tail - An abruptly bent tail, appearing broken

Lactation - The period of milk secretion

Layback - A receding nose and undershot jaw

Leather - The flap of the ear

Leptospirosis - A dangerous and bothersome viral infection because it affects many organs before lodging itself in the kidneys

Line Breeding - The mating of related animals less closely related than inbreeding

Lippy - Lips that do not meet exact and overhang 

Loaded Shoulders - Shoulders out of alignment due to overweight or over-development

Loin - A part of the body between the last ribs and the hindquarters

Lumber - Excess fat on a dog

Lungs - Organs of respiration

Mandible - The lower jaw bone

Marrow - A soft substance filling the space within bones 

Mask - Shading of the foreface

Mastitis - Inflammation of the mammary gland

Match - A contest; a game; to place in competition against each other

Menstruation - The periodic discharge of bloody fluid from the uterus of female mammals in connection with preperation for ovulation

Merle - A marbled like appearance 

Metritis - Inflammation of the uterus

Molars - Rear teeth used for actual chewing 

Monorchid - A male dog with only one testicle visible

Muscular - Pertaining to strong muscles that make movement possible


----------



## Firehazard

Muzzle - The nose and jaws in front of the eyes; foreface

NAPBTA - National American Pit Bull Terrier Association; an organization of the United Kennel Club since 1981 for the support of American Pit Bull Terrier show dogs

Nape - The back of the neck

Natural Ears - Uncropped ears

Nose Bleed - The usual cause is injury to the nasal tissue, there can be many causes. Ice packs usually help,
coagulants may be necessary

Nucleus - The consolidated body within the cell containing the chromosomes

Oestrus - Breeding season; heat

Offspring - A descendant or descendants 

Old Family - A late 1800's strain of various colored imported Irish pit dogs, named for the practice of close inbreeding for gameness

Old Family Reds - A formation of the Old Family that once was pure of other lines and exhibited red, white, or red and white colors with pigmentation and claw color matching

Old Family Red Nose - A formation of the Old Family Reds that once was pure of other lines and exhibited a copper leather colored nose, known as a red nose. Some dog men called them pinkeys in an inferior way

Open To Match - A dog of specific weight being offered to match into equal weight; open weight

Open To Stud - A male dog being offered publicly for breeding services; stud service; at stud

Out At Shoulder - Shoulder blades set on outside

Outbreeding - Outcross; open pedigree; crossbred; when two dogs are bred together with no dogs in common in their pedigree. Not controlling desired characteristics or obtaining new characteristics

Overshot - The upper incisor teeth overlap the lower teeth of the lower jaw; over-bite

Pads - The underside or soles of the feet

Pallor - Paleness; pale pink or white gums and mouth

Parainfluenza - A common viral upper respiratory disease

Parasite - An organism that thrives upon another living thing without making any compensatory effort

Parti-Colored - Variegated with patches of two or more colors

Parvovirus - This infection results in enteric disease characterized by sudden onset of vomiting and diarrhea, often hemorrhagic leukopenia frequently accompanies clinical signs

Pastern - The bones that form the joint between the radius and the metacarpals 

Pedigree - A line of descent; record of ancestry; bloodline

Penicillin - A powerful antibiotic made from a common green fungus mold, used to prevent bacteria from multiplying, as in infected wounds

Phenotype - The individuals appearance or performance and the observable outcome of interaction between the environment and its genotype

Pick-Up - Grabbing a dog by the nape of the neck while pulling up as you wrap your arm underneath the dog

Pied - Large patches of two or more colors, one being white; parti-colored; piebald

Pig Jaw - An exaggeration of an overshot jaw

Pile - Soft hair in the undercoat

Pit - An area of specific dimensions for the betting, holding, testing, and viewing of fighting dogs or various contests

Pit Bull - The American Pit Bull Terrier; a nickname to distinguish the original Bulldog from the brachycephalic type English Bulldog

Pit Rules - The guides or principles laid down to control and govern fighting dogsMonorchid - A male dog with only one testicle visible

Pit Weight - The most effective performance weight of a pit dog at a pit contest; conditioned weight; match weight

Placenta - An organ through which the fetus is nourished and waste products are removed

Plucky - Having courage or pluck

Prepotency - A strong tendency to pass on characteristics to offspring; prepotent

Prick Ear - An erect carried ear, pointed at top. Similar to bat ear

Prospect - To view a pit dogs future with potential expectations

Protector - The iron collar once placed on a bear used for baiting with dogs; a collar made to protect the neck

Pulmonary Edema - A collection of watery fluid in the lungs

Pulse - A rhythmically propelled force through arteries by the beat of the heart

Purebred - Belonging to a recognized breed kept pure for many generations

Pyosis - The formation of pus, a yellow or yellowish-white creamy matter, chiefly dead tissue

Rabies - Hydrophobia; a viral disease that affects the nervous system and damages the brain

Racy - Long, with a slight build

Rash - A skin eruption caused by a local irritation or toxic substance

Rat Tail - A thick rooted tail covered with soft curls and a hairless tip with a trimmed appearance

Recessive - A dominant character or gene buried when it develops from one parent, associated in the zygote

Red - Nearly any shade darker than buckskin and lighter than brown appearing with hue or tint resembling redness or the color red; fiery

Red Nose - A copper leather colored nose exhibited by dogs related to Old Family red nose dogs

Red Smut - A red or red brindle Scottish fighting dog smaller than a Blue Paul, now extinct in a pure form. Part of the American Pit Bull Terriers heritage. Some were fallow colored; Glasgow Smut 

Register Of Merit - R.O.M.; recognized on paper as having produced champion match dogs

Reversion - The appearance of ancestral traits not found in more immediate generations of ancestors; throw back; atavism

Ribs - A forming cage of the chest

Ring - A strong circle device used for joining between a chain or swivel and an axel, pipe or stake

Ringworm - A common fungus disease affecting the skin 

Ringers Lactate - A solution used for replacing electrolytes lost through bleeding, dehydration, etc.; lactated ringers; crystalloids

Roll - To prove or test gameness in a contest until a result is obtained

Roller Buckle - A device for easily installing or removing a collar

Rose Ear - An ear which folds over and back revealing the burr of the ear

Round Eyes - The shape of the eye opening 

Rounding - Cutting or trimming the leather ear flap around the end or tip

Roundworm - A white spaghetti like worm, 1 to 7 inches long, that lives in the intestine

Ruff - The longer hair growth around the neck

Runt - An unusually small animal

Saddle - A marking over the back, like a saddle on a horse

Sarcoptic Mange - A disease caused by a microscopic spider-like creature called a mite that causes intense itching and small red bites

SBT - Staffordshire Bull Terrier

Scale - A device used for weighing pit dogs

Scapula - The shoulder blade

Scissor Bite - The upper incisors overlap the lower incisors snug

Scratch - A dogs willingness to cross the pit and take hold of his opponent according to the rules of the match agreed upon

Scratch Line - A line drawn across the corner of the pit from which the dog must not cross until the referee says to let go

Screw Tail - A short tail twisted in a spiral formation like a screw

Scrotum - The pouch on males which contains the testicles

Second Thigh - The leg bone between the hock and the stifle joint

Selective Breeding - To control desired characteristics, to improve and purify a strain

Semen - A fluid produced by the male generative organs containing countless spermatozoa allowing impregnation

Semi-Pricked Ears - Erect carried ears with the tips folding forward

Septum - The line which extends vertically between the nostrils

Shelly - Too narrow and light in body

Shock - Bodily prostration; exhaustion of vital powers, fluid therapy is needed

Short Coupled - Short in back and loins

Sickle Tail - Carried out and up in a semi-circle like a sickle

Sinusitis - Inflammation of a sinus gland that inhibits breathing 

Snipey - A weak, long and narrow muzzle

Snowshoe Foot - Slightly webbed between the toes

Spayed - A female whose ovaries have been removed surgically 

Spermatozoon - A single sperm or male gamete; spermatozoa

Splashed - Irregularly patched color on white

Splay Feet - A flat or open-toed foot; opposite of a cat foot

Spot Weight - To be lighter than the opponent

Spread - The width between the front legs

Spring Of Ribs - The roundness of the ribs

Spring Pole - A cable or rope hanging from a tree limb, 90 degree post or 45 degree angled post with a heavy spring attached, a springy 45 degree sapling pole, either having hydes, knots, overalls, tire, tube, or anything a dog can jump up and take hold of, attached to an extending cable or rope, for exercising and strengthening purposes

Staffordshire Bull Terrier - The English show version of the American Pit Bull Terrier, possessing much related ancestry and similar character with little resemblance. AKC registered since 1974, the Staffordshire Bull Terrier is smaller and bred along different lines than the American Staffordshire Terrier, with the ears not cropped

Stakeholder - A person appointed to hold the forfeit and wagers for a pit contest

Stance - A manner of standing 

Started - A young pit dog in the first stages of rolling, testing and training; to bump together and test preparedness

Sterility - Not able to produce live gametes

Stern - The tail; the handle

Sternum - The breast bone

Stifle - The ham; the joint of the hind leg between the thigh and the second thigh

Stilted - The up and down gait of a straight hocked dog

Stop - The step up from the nose to the skull between the eyes; the drop

Strain - A family of the same breed that is interrelated and exhibits uniformity of type which distinguishes them from other members of the same breed or other strains

Substance - Good boned, good weight, well muscled 

Suture - The surgical sewing of tissues

Swayback - Concave curvature of the back between the withers and hip bones; opposite of roach back or wheel back

Swivel - A device used to allow the chain to turn when attached to a d-ring, eye-bolt, link or ring 

Tapeworm - A long, flat, parasitic, segmented worm that lives in the small intestine, parts of which are passed in the stool

Teat - An organ in females through which milk is drawn for nursing pups; nipple

Telegony - The questionable influence of a preceding sire on progeny produced by a succeeding sire from the same mother

Tendon - A narrowed end of a muscle usually attached to a bone

Testis - A testicle, one of two male reproductive glands situated in the scrotum which produce spermatozoa

Thigh - The hind quarter from the hip joint to the stifle

Threadworm - A small roundworm that lives in the intestine and is able to infect dogs and man

Throatiness - Excessive loose skin under the throat

Throw Back - The appearance of ancestral traits not found in more immediate generations of ancestors; reversion

Ticked - Small isolated areas of black or colored hairs on a white dog

Ticks - There are several varieties, all are able to transmit disease

Timber - Bone, especially of the legs 

Timekeeper - A person who keeps and marks the time of a pit contest

Tincture Of Iodine - An antiseptic solution, of iodine in alcohol 

Tourniquet - A device for checking or stopping bleeding; a two inch wide bandage twisted tight with a stick; a pad pressed down with a twist

Treadmill - A sided rectangular designed treadle for treading a pit dog in place to exercise or condition and shape with emphasis on lungs. The most common types are carpet and slat mills; straight mill

Tulip Ear - Erect carried ear similar to prick ear but with tip drooping somewhat

Turn - When a pit dog turns his head and shoulders away from his opponent. Official turns are described different in various sets of rules

Turntable - A flat round table that turns under the dog as he treads in place for conditioning and shaping; round mill; table mill

Turn-Up - Uptilted jaw 

Tusk - An old term for the canine teeth on Pit Bull dogs; fangs

UKC - United Kennel Club; an American Pit Bull Terrier registry since 1898. The American Pit Bull Terrier was the first breed registered by the UKC

Umbilical Cord - The cord which connects the fetus with the placenta; naval string

Undershot - The lower incisor teeth overlap the upper teeth of the upper jaw; under-bite; Bulldog jaw

Unit Character - A character inherited independently of other characters, on the presence of a single gene

Upper-Arm - The humerus bone of the foreleg between the shoulder blade and forearm

Uterus - A female organ for developing, holding, and protecting fetuses; the womb

Vaccinate - To inoculate with a virus to protect against its disease

Vasectomize - To render sterile by an operation other than castration

Vein - A thin walled tube for carrying blood from tissue to heart

Venipuncture - The procedure of puncturing a vein for drawing blood, administering medicine or intravenous feeding 

Venoclysis - The tubing and valve commonly referred to as an IV set

Venous Bleeding - Dark red blood that flows steadily or may ooze from the wound. Apply direct pressure and tourniquet at once

Vitamin - A protein essential to growth and health

Vulva - The exterior opening or external parts of the female genitalia

Walleye - A blue eye also known as a pearl eye

Weedy - A dog too light of bone 

Whelp - To bring forth young from a bitch; a puppy

Whip Tail - A stiff, straight, pointed tail

Whipworm - A whip like parasite that lives in the first part of the large intestine, cecum

Whitehead - A pure snow colored head with a different colored body

Withers - A first dorsal vertebra; the highest part of the body just behind the neck; the shoulders

Wrinkle - Loose folding skin on forehead, foreface, or skull

Wry Mouth - When the dentation and jaws don't meet exact; an overshot, undershot, grinder bite combined

Yard - A lot used to keep a yardful of dogs

Yellow - Lemon; of the color of gold

Zygote - the cell formed from a union of an ovum and a spermatozoon, two gametes, including the organism that develops from that cell, a fertilized ovum before cleavage


----------



## boogiebot

wow firehazard....are your fingers tired....lol


----------



## Firehazard

I know right.. hahahahaha.. 

stratton, Jessup, Seminic, Faron > combined terms had stored, just copy and past


----------



## boogiebot

Firehazard said:


> I know right.. hahahahaha..
> 
> stratton, Jessup, Seminic, Faron > combined terms had stored, just copy and past


ok well thats better on the carpal tunnel. when i got to the "F" section my head was spinning...lol.

:goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko

Thanks for all the term,I usually had to google them~


----------



## performanceknls

this needs a sticky!! thanks for the terms this is great


----------



## Firehazard

performanceknls said:


> this needs a sticky!! thanks for the terms this is great


you bet,
I Don't know how to ad a sticky :$ PC dense I am yes.... 
LOL..


----------



## Firehazard

Just had to refer the glossary of terms.. for analgesia. I wondered how many refer to terms for extra "get some" .. LOL


----------



## allaboutdogs

It's long to read but it worth. Thank you for sharing to us.


----------

